# knife Seminar



## dean stewart (Jun 21, 2004)

Knife Seminar with Sonny Puzikas 
Location: SMA Huntersville, NC 28078
Date: July 7th 2004
Time: 7:30 to 9:30pm
Cost $30
Material covered:
- Less than lethal usage of a knife in confrontation 
and knife as control device.
-Short work with knife.
-Knife disarms.
Call 704-895-1070 for registration.


----------

